# My travel itinerary - any good ?



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello All,

I am planning on a 3 week visit to Australia and I have made an initial itinerary. Could you all please check it and if it makes any sense ? I have used google maps to calculate the distance ...so I can visit each place and return back at my hotel the same day...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_26-04-12	Thursday Depart India	
27-04-12	Friday Malaysia

28-04-12	Saturday Arrive - Brisbane	Rest and Relax
29-04-12	Sunday Queensland Museum South Bank
30-04-12	Monday Mount Coot-tha Lookout
01-05-12	Tuesday Museum of Brisbane
02-05-12	Wednesday	CityCat Ferry	Cruise all day around Brisbane	
03-05-12	Thursday Gallery of Modern Art	+ Catholic Old St. Stephen's Church*	
04-05-12	Friday Arrive - Sydney	Laze around	+ Sydney Harbour

05-05-12	Saturday Callaroy Beach +	Bondi Beach	
06-05-12	Sunday Harbour Bridge walkway
07-05-12	Monday Darling*Harbour
08-05-12	Tuesday Sydney opera house +	Circular Quay	
09-05-12	Wednesday	Sydney Harbour National Park
10-05-12	Thursday Blue Mountains
11-05-12	Friday Australian National Maritime Museum

12-05-12	Saturday Arrive Melbourne
13-05-12	Sunday Melbourne Cricket Stadium	+ Royal Botanic Gardens Melbourne	
14-05-12	Monday Victoria Market
15-05-12	Tuesday National Gallery of Victoria
16-05-12	Wednesday	Melbourne Zoo
17-05-12	Thursday Bye Bye Australia	
18-05-12	Friday_ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kindly let me know if I have missed any MUST SEE places. I am on a tight budget so I do not plan to visit any expensive places.

Thanks,

Ebin


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Ebin.
It looks like you have done your homework.
Some of those trips on your list could easily be done in a few hours,so you could cram 2-3 into one day giving you a free day here and there for other things that may pop up.

The Victoria Markets in Melbourne are best done on a weekend when they are at their busiest.
They are not open on mondays


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

I checked various travel forums and found out the popular places of interest. Then I calculated the distance using google map and then sorted it out. I know travelling takes most of the time and I am on a tight budget. So I dont want to travel lots and see less places.

I need to visit victoria market on a sunday as you suggested.


----------



## manda m (Apr 5, 2012)

I will eventually visit australia..should I put skin protectant on my itinerary, I have very sensitive skin and does matter whether if it be winter or summer season?


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

manda m said:


> I will eventually visit australia..should I put skin protectant on my itinerary, I have very sensitive skin and does matter whether if it be winter or summer season?


Yes ,Australia in summer is either hot like Texas or tropical. You can buy high quality sun blocks here as well.
A wide brimmed hat is also recommended.


----------



## jaxon28 (Apr 16, 2012)

Your list is actually pretty good. I believe that you actually had done your own homework.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

jaxon28 said:


> Your list is actually pretty good. I believe that you actually had done your own homework.


Yes the list is good...but unfortunately they rejected my application


----------



## jamesfly (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you can make a good plan to visit Australia and your preparation is also good .your list is also good which you make by searching from google.


----------



## Roll matt (Jul 29, 2012)

I must say i havnt beed to oz yet and i am planning a year there in a couple of months but i just wanted to say you are very organized and for that I hope you have a great 3 weeks.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Yes the list is good...but unfortunately they rejected my application


Im sorry, really sorry


----------

